# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  سجلوا اسمائكم من المنتظرين للقائم المهدي(عج)

## ام الحلوين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلي على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها عدد ما أحاط به علمك ..
الهي عظم البلاء ،، برح الخفاء ،، انقطع الرجاء ،، وضاقت الارض ومنعت السماء،،

مولاي يابقية الله،،
لقد طال غيابك يابن الحسن،،
متى تظهر لتحي السنن،،
هانحن نهتف في السر والعلن،،
متى الظهور يابن الحسن،،

يابن الحجج ،، متى الفرج ،، اي يوم*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان ..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...*
*اللهم اجعلنا من المنتظرين لصاحب الطلعة البهية  والغرة الحميدة    ياكريم...*
*اللهم عجل فرج مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان* 
*واجعلنا من انصارة اشياعة واتباعه والمستشهدين بين يديه برحتمك ياارحم الراحمين..*


*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائة في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة ولياً وحافظاً وقائداً وناصراً ودليلاً وعيناً حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعاً وتمتعه فيها طويلاً برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين* 
*وصلى اللهم وسلم على محمد وآله الطاهرين...*



*أختي العزيزة أم الحلوين..*
*جزاك الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة...*
*وجعلها الله في ميزان الأعمال..*
*وجعلنا الله وإياكم من المنتظرين ..*
*يعطيك العافية ..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم اجعلنا من المنتظرين لوليك وحجتك على خلقك
يارب العالمين

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها عدد ما أحاط به علمك ..
الهي عظم البلاء ،، برح الخفاء ،، انقطع الرجاء ،، وضاقت الارض ومنعت السماء،،

مولاي يابقية الله،،
لقد طال غيابك يابن الحسن،،
متى تظهر لتحي السنن،،
هانحن نهتف في السر والعلن،،
متى الظهور يابن الحسن،،

يابن الحجج ،، متى الفرج ،، اي يوم

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان ..*

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
(((اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً)))

متى الظهور ياحجة الله 
متى ترانا ونراك ؟؟؟
متى ستخرج لتنقذنا يامولاي من ظلم هذا الزمان  ؟؟؟
متى سيكون الفرج ؟؟؟؟؟
يـــــــــــــــــــــا مهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدي ..
( اللهم اجعلنا من أنصارة وأعوانه والمقاتلين تحت لوائه )

الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك خيتوووو ..
يسلمووووووووووووووووووووا ..

----------


## خادمة المهدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
(((اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً)))

متى الظهور ياحجة الله 
متى ترانا ونراك ؟؟؟
متى ستخرج لتنقذنا يامولاي من ظلم هذا الزمان ؟؟؟
متى سيكون الفرج ؟؟؟؟؟
يـــــــــــــــــــــا مهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدي ..
( اللهم اجعلنا من أنصارة وأعوانه والمقاتلين تحت لوائه )
جزاك الله خير
وجعله في ميزان الحسنات
ووفقتي إلى نصرة الامام المهدي 
عجل الله فرجه الشريف

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان ..*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان .*

*ماشاء الله لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي .*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرج قائم ال محمد*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان ..*

*في ميزاان الاعمال ام الحلوووين*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرج قائم ال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان ..*
*في ميزاان حسناتك حبيبتي ام الحلوووين*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان*

----------


## أحلى زهر

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اللهم صلي على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها عدد ما أحاط به علمك ..
الهي عظم البلاء ،، برح الخفاء ،، انقطع الرجاء ،، وضاقت الارض ومنعت السماء،،

مولاي يابقية الله،،
لقد طال غيابك يابن الحسن،،
متى تظهر لتحي السنن،،
هانحن نهتف في السر والعلن،،
متى الظهور يابن الحسن،،

يابن الحجج ،، متى الفرج ،، اي يوم

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان ..*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*اللهم صلي على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها عدد ما أحاط به علمك ..
الهي عظم البلاء ،، برح الخفاء ،، انقطع الرجاء ،، وضاقت الارض ومنعت السماء،،

مولاي يابقية الله،،
لقد طال غيابك يابن الحسن،،
متى تظهر لتحي السنن،،
هانحن نهتف في السر والعلن،،
متى الظهور يابن الحسن،،

يابن الحجج ،، متى الفرج ،، اي يوم
*

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان ..*

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

_اللهم صلي على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها عدد ما أحاط به علمك ..
الهي عظم البلاء ،، برح الخفاء ،، انقطع الرجاء ،، وضاقت الارض ومنعت السماء،،

مولاي يابقية الله،،
لقد طال غيابك يابن الحسن،،
متى تظهر لتحي السنن،،
هانحن نهتف في السر والعلن،،
متى الظهور يابن الحسن،،

يابن الحجج ،، متى الفرج ،، اي يوم


__اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان .._

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اللهم صلي على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها عدد ما أحاط به علمك ..
الهي عظم البلاء ،، برح الخفاء ،، انقطع الرجاء ،، وضاقت الارض ومنعت السماء،،

مولاي يابقية الله،،
لقد طال غيابك يابن الحسن،،
متى تظهر لتحي السنن،،
هانحن نهتف في السر والعلن،،
متى الظهور يابن الحسن،،

يابن الحجج ،، متى الفرج ،، اي يوم

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان ..*

----------


## ام الحلوين

يامولاي يانور الائمامه وياسيدي وقفنا على ساحل الرجاء راجين عطفك وحنانك وخروجك لأمتك بعد أنتظار طويل وبعد أن صبرنا على كل مستحيل 

الى متى هذه الغيبه ياابن الأكرمين ... ألم يأذن لك رب العالمين 

الى متى نبكي ونثعثر على شاطىء أنتظارك راجين ظهور نورك 

الهي وربي بحق من فضلتهم على العالمين عجل ظهور من وكلته على أنقاذ  المؤمنين 

الهي الى متى ونحن مظلومون مقهورون باكون على بلاء الدنيا ومرارها وكثرة عنائها وغصاتها ويحيط بنا جورها وبلائها 

متى ترانا ونراك ومتى نبدي لك شكوانا اليك ونحضى بالشهاده بين يديك .. متى ياااسيدي تسمعنا وتصمع صرختنا وثثلج قلوبنا بطلعتك ياصاحب الزمان 

متى وقد زااد الظلم والجور وثعثر الأمور الى متى شتاتنا وذلتنا وبلائنا وجور الزمان علينا 

لقد كثر الفساد وتاهت العباد وعبثوا في كل واد وكأنهم لم يعلموا بأن الله لهم بالمرصاد 

متى ياأمامي ياحجة الله نرى رايتك ترفرف على الشعوب لتطمئن بها القلوب سيدي ياشبل الكرار سيدي يأبن الأحرار

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان ..*

----------


## حكايا الشموع

*اللهم صلي على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها عدد ما أحاط به علمك ..
الهي عظم البلاء ،، برح الخفاء ،، انقطع الرجاء ،، وضاقت الارض ومنعت السماء،،

مولاي يابقية الله،،
لقد طال غيابك يابن الحسن،،
متى تظهر لتحي السنن،،
هانحن نهتف في السر والعلن،،
متى الظهور يابن الحسن،،

يابن الحجج ،، متى الفرج ،، اي يوم


**اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان ..*

----------


## اللامع

_اللهم صلي على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها عدد ما أحاط به علمك ..
الهي عظم البلاء ،، برح الخفاء ،، انقطع الرجاء ،، وضاقت الارض ومنعت السماء،،

مولاي يابقية الله،،
لقد طال غيابك يابن الحسن،،
متى تظهر لتحي السنن،،
هانحن نهتف في السر والعلن،،
متى الظهور يابن الحسن،،

يابن الحجج ،، متى الفرج ،، اي يوم


_*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان ..*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*اللهم صلي على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها عدد ما أحاط به علمك ..
الهي عظم البلاء ،، برح الخفاء ،، انقطع الرجاء ،، وضاقت الارض ومنعت السماء،،

مولاي يابقية الله،،
لقد طال غيابك يابن الحسن،،
متى تظهر لتحي السنن،،
هانحن نهتف في السر والعلن،،
متى الظهور يابن الحسن،،

يابن الحجج ،، متى الفرج ،، اي يوم
*

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان ..*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*اللهم صلي على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها عدد ما أحاط به علمك ..
الهي عظم البلاء ،، برح الخفاء ،، انقطع الرجاء ،، وضاقت الارض ومنعت السماء،،

مولاي يابقية الله،،
لقد طال غيابك يابن الحسن،،
متى تظهر لتحي السنن،،
هانحن نهتف في السر والعلن،،
متى الظهور يابن الحسن،،

يابن الحجج ،، متى الفرج ،، اي يوم
*

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان ..*

----------


## ام الحلوين

يامولاي يانور الائمامه وياسيدي وقفنا على ساحل الرجاء راجين عطفك وحنانك وخروجك لأمتك بعد أنتظار طويل وبعد أن صبرنا على كل مستحيل 

الى متى هذه الغيبه ياابن الأكرمين ... ألم يأذن لك رب العالمين 

الى متى نبكي ونثعثر على شاطىء أنتظارك راجين ظهور نورك 

الهي وربي بحق من فضلتهم على العالمين عجل ظهور من وكلته على أنقاذ المؤمنين 

الهي الى متى ونحن مظلومون مقهورون باكون على بلاء الدنيا ومرارها وكثرة عنائها وغصاتها ويحيط بنا جورها وبلائها 

متى ترانا ونراك ومتى نبدي لك شكوانا اليك ونحضى بالشهاده بين يديك .. متى ياااسيدي تسمعنا وتصمع صرختنا وثثلج قلوبنا بطلعتك ياصاحب الزمان 

متى وقد زااد الظلم والجور وثعثر الأمور الى متى شتاتنا وذلتنا وبلائنا وجور الزمان علينا 

لقد كثر الفساد وتاهت العباد وعبثوا في كل واد وكأنهم لم يعلموا بأن الله لهم بالمرصاد 

متى ياأمامي ياحجة الله نرى رايتك ترفرف على الشعوب لتطمئن بها القلوب سيدي ياشبل الكرار سيدي يأبن الأحرار

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم صلي على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها عدد ما أحاط به علمك ..
الهي عظم البلاء ،، برح الخفاء ،، انقطع الرجاء ،، وضاقت الارض ومنعت السماء،،

مولاي يابقية الله،،
لقد طال غيابك يابن الحسن،،
متى تظهر لتحي السنن،،
هانحن نهتف في السر والعلن،،
متى الظهور يابن الحسن،،

يابن الحجج ،، متى الفرج ،، اي يوم

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان ..*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*اللهم صلي على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها عدد ما أحاط به علمك ..
الهي عظم البلاء ،، برح الخفاء ،، انقطع الرجاء ،، وضاقت الارض ومنعت السماء،،

مولاي يابقية الله،،
لقد طال غيابك يابن الحسن،،
متى تظهر لتحي السنن،،
هانحن نهتف في السر والعلن،،
متى الظهور يابن الحسن،،

يابن الحجج ،، متى الفرج ،، اي يوم
*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان ..*

----------


## شوق المحبة

اللهم صلي على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها عدد ما أحاط به علمك ..
الهي عظم البلاء ،، برح الخفاء ،، انقطع الرجاء ،، وضاقت الارض ومنعت السماء،،

مولاي يابقية الله،،
لقد طال غيابك يابن الحسن،،
متى تظهر لتحي السنن،،
هانحن نهتف في السر والعلن،،
متى الظهور يابن الحسن،،

يابن الحجج ،، متى الفرج ،، اي يوم

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان ..

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها عدد ما أحاط به علمك ..
الهي عظم البلاء ،، برح الخفاء ،، انقطع الرجاء ،، وضاقت الارض ومنعت السماء،،

مولاي يابقية الله،،
لقد طال غيابك يابن الحسن،،
متى تظهر لتحي السنن،،
هانحن نهتف في السر والعلن،،
متى الظهور يابن الحسن،،

يابن الحجج ،، متى الفرج ،، اي يوم

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم صلي على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها عدد ما أحاط به علمك ..
الهي عظم البلاء ،، برح الخفاء ،، انقطع الرجاء ،، وضاقت الارض ومنعت السماء،،

مولاي يابقية الله،،
لقد طال غيابك يابن الحسن،،
متى تظهر لتحي السنن،،
هانحن نهتف في السر والعلن،،
متى الظهور يابن الحسن،،

يابن الحجج ،، متى الفرج ،، اي يوم

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان ..*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

اللهم صلي على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها عدد ما أحاط به علمك ..
الهي عظم البلاء ،، برح الخفاء ،، انقطع الرجاء ،، وضاقت الارض ومنعت السماء،،

مولاي يابقية الله،،
لقد طال غيابك يابن الحسن،،
متى تظهر لتحي السنن،،
هانحن نهتف في السر والعلن،،
متى الظهور يابن الحسن،،

يابن الحجج ،، متى الفرج ،، اي يوم

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان ..*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

اللهم صلي على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها عدد ما أحاط به علمك ..
الهي عظم البلاء ،، برح الخفاء ،، انقطع الرجاء ،، وضاقت الارض ومنعت السماء،،

مولاي يابقية الله،،
لقد طال غيابك يابن الحسن،،
متى تظهر لتحي السنن،،
هانحن نهتف في السر والعلن،،
متى الظهور يابن الحسن،،

يابن الحجج ،، متى الفرج ،، اي يوم

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان ..*

----------


## coffe

*اللهم صلي على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها عدد ما أحاط به علمك ..
الهي عظم البلاء ،، برح الخفاء ،، انقطع الرجاء ،، وضاقت الارض ومنعت السماء،،

مولاي يابقية الله،،
لقد طال غيابك يابن الحسن،،
متى تظهر لتحي السنن،،
هانحن نهتف في السر والعلن،،
متى الظهور يابن الحسن،،

يابن الحجج ،، متى الفرج ،، اي يوم
*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان ..*

----------


## المتغليه

اللهم صلي على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها عدد ما أحاط به علمك ..
الهي عظم البلاء ،، برح الخفاء ،، انقطع الرجاء ،، وضاقت الارض ومنعت السماء،،

مولاي يابقية الله،،
لقد طال غيابك يابن الحسن،،
متى تظهر لتحي السنن،،
هانحن نهتف في السر والعلن،،
متى الظهور يابن الحسن،،

يابن الحجج ،، متى الفرج ،، اي يوم

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان ..*

----------


## صمته جرحني

اللهم صلي على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها عدد ما أحاط به علمك ..
الهي عظم البلاء ،، برح الخفاء ،، انقطع الرجاء ،، وضاقت الارض ومنعت السماء،،

مولاي يابقية الله،،
لقد طال غيابك يابن الحسن،،
متى تظهر لتحي السنن،،
هانحن نهتف في السر والعلن،،
متى الظهور يابن الحسن،،

يابن الحجج ،، متى الفرج ،، اي يوم

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان ..*

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها عدد ما أحاط به علمك ..
الهي عظم البلاء ،، برح الخفاء ،، انقطع الرجاء ،، وضاقت الارض ومنعت السماء،،

مولاي يابقية الله،،
لقد طال غيابك يابن الحسن،،
متى تظهر لتحي السنن،،
هانحن نهتف في السر والعلن،،
متى الظهور يابن الحسن،،

يابن الحجج ،، متى الفرج ،، اي يوم

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان ..*

----------


## همسه دلع

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان*

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها عدد ما أحاط به علمك ..
الهي عظم البلاء ،، برح الخفاء ،، انقطع الرجاء ،، وضاقت الارض ومنعت السماء،،

مولاي يابقية الله،،
لقد طال غيابك يابن الحسن،،
متى تظهر لتحي السنن،،
هانحن نهتف في السر والعلن،،
متى الظهور يابن الحسن،،

يابن الحجج ،، متى الفرج ،، اي يوم

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان ..*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

اللهم صلي على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها عدد ما أحاط به علمك ..
الهي عظم البلاء ،، برح الخفاء ،، انقطع الرجاء ،، وضاقت الارض ومنعت السماء،،

مولاي يابقية الله،،
لقد طال غيابك يابن الحسن،،
متى تظهر لتحي السنن،،
هانحن نهتف في السر والعلن،،
متى الظهور يابن الحسن،،

يابن الحجج ،، متى الفرج ،، اي يوم

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان ..*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

اللهم صلي على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها عدد ما أحاط به علمك ..
الهي عظم البلاء ،، برح الخفاء ،، انقطع الرجاء ،، وضاقت الارض ومنعت السماء،،

مولاي يابقية الله،،
لقد طال غيابك يابن الحسن،،
متى تظهر لتحي السنن،،
هانحن نهتف في السر والعلن،،
متى الظهور يابن الحسن،،

يابن الحجج ،، متى الفرج ،، اي يوم


*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان ..*

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها عدد ما أحاط به علمك ..
الهي عظم البلاء ،، برح الخفاء ،، انقطع الرجاء ،، وضاقت الارض ومنعت السماء،،

مولاي يابقية الله،،
لقد طال غيابك يابن الحسن،،
متى تظهر لتحي السنن،،
هانحن نهتف في السر والعلن،،
متى الظهور يابن الحسن،،

يابن الحجج ،، متى الفرج ،، اي يوم

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان ..*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صلي على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها عدد ما أحاط به علمك ..
الهي عظم البلاء ،، برح الخفاء ،، انقطع الرجاء ،، وضاقت الارض ومنعت السماء،،

مولاي يابقية الله،،
لقد طال غيابك يابن الحسن،،
متى تظهر لتحي السنن،،
هانحن نهتف في السر والعلن،،
متى الظهور يابن الحسن،،

يابن الحجج ،، متى الفرج ،، اي يوم

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان .*

----------


## احلى غرام

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان ..*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً
*

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها عدد ما أحاط به علمك ..
الهي عظم البلاء ،، برح الخفاء ،، انقطع الرجاء ،، وضاقت الارض ومنعت السماء،،

مولاي يابقية الله،،
لقد طال غيابك يابن الحسن،،
متى تظهر لتحي السنن،،
هانحن نهتف في السر والعلن،،
متى الظهور يابن الحسن،،

يابن الحجج ،، متى الفرج ،، اي يوم

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان .*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

اللهم صلي على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها عدد ما أحاط به علمك ..
الهي عظم البلاء ،، برح الخفاء ،، انقطع الرجاء ،، وضاقت الارض ومنعت السماء،،

مولاي يابقية الله،،
لقد طال غيابك يابن الحسن،،
متى تظهر لتحي السنن،،
هانحن نهتف في السر والعلن،،
متى الظهور يابن الحسن،،

يابن الحجج ،، متى الفرج ،، اي يوم

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان .*

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها عدد ما أحاط به علمك ..
الهي عظم البلاء ،، برح الخفاء ،، انقطع الرجاء ،، وضاقت الارض ومنعت السماء،،

مولاي يابقية الله،،
لقد طال غيابك يابن الحسن،،
متى تظهر لتحي السنن،،
هانحن نهتف في السر والعلن،،
متى الظهور يابن الحسن،،

يابن الحجج ،، متى الفرج ،، اي يوم


*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان .*

----------


## حكايا الشموع

اللهم صلي على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها عدد ما أحاط به علمك ..
الهي عظم البلاء ،، برح الخفاء ،، انقطع الرجاء ،، وضاقت الارض ومنعت السماء،،

مولاي يابقية الله،،
لقد طال غيابك يابن الحسن،،
متى تظهر لتحي السنن،،
هانحن نهتف في السر والعلن،،
متى الظهور يابن الحسن،،

يابن الحجج ،، متى الفرج ،، اي يوم


*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان .*

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

----------


## شمعة الوادي

اللهم صلي على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها عدد ما أحاط به علمك ..
الهي عظم البلاء ،، برح الخفاء ،، انقطع الرجاء ،، وضاقت الارض ومنعت السماء،،

مولاي يابقية الله،،
لقد طال غيابك يابن الحسن،،
متى تظهر لتحي السنن،،
هانحن نهتف في السر والعلن،،
متى الظهور يابن الحسن،،

يابن الحجج ،، متى الفرج ،، اي يوم


*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان .*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

اللهم صلي على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها عدد ما أحاط به علمك ..
الهي عظم البلاء ،، برح الخفاء ،، انقطع الرجاء ،، وضاقت الارض ومنعت السماء،،

مولاي يابقية الله،،
لقد طال غيابك يابن الحسن،،
متى تظهر لتحي السنن،،
هانحن نهتف في السر والعلن،،
متى الظهور يابن الحسن،،

يابن الحجج ،، متى الفرج ،، اي يوم

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان .*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

اللهم صلي على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها عدد ما أحاط به علمك ..
الهي عظم البلاء ،، برح الخفاء ،، انقطع الرجاء ،، وضاقت الارض ومنعت السماء،،

مولاي يابقية الله،،
لقد طال غيابك يابن الحسن،،
متى تظهر لتحي السنن،،
هانحن نهتف في السر والعلن،،
متى الظهور يابن الحسن،،

يابن الحجج ،، متى الفرج ،، اي يوم

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان .*

----------


## روحانيات

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

**
*

----------


## شواطئ شوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلي على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها عدد ما أحاط به علمك ..
الهي عظم البلاء ،، برح الخفاء ،، انقطع الرجاء ،، وضاقت الارض ومنعت السماء،،

مولاي يابقية الله،،
لقد طال غيابك يابن الحسن،،
متى تظهر لتحي السنن،،
هانحن نهتف في السر والعلن،،
متى الظهور يابن الحسن،،

يابن الحجج ،، متى الفرج ،، اي يوم*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان ..*

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها عدد ما أحاط به علمك ..
الهي عظم البلاء ،، برح الخفاء ،، انقطع الرجاء ،، وضاقت الارض ومنعت السماء،،

مولاي يابقية الله،،
لقد طال غيابك يابن الحسن،،
متى تظهر لتحي السنن،،
هانحن نهتف في السر والعلن،،
متى الظهور يابن الحسن،،

يابن الحجج ،، متى الفرج ،، اي يوم

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان .*

----------


## زهرة القلوب

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن العسكري صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه الطيبين الطاهرين في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائد وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وصلى الله تعالى على محمد واله بكرة واصيلا ً

اللهم ثبت لنا قدم صدق مع الحسين واصحاب الحسين واولاد الحسين وارزقنا شفاعة الحسين يوم الورود وشفاعة آل البيت عليهم السلام واجعلنا من الطالبين بثارات الحسين مع اماماً ظاهرا ًناطق بالحق من عندكم ويوم ينادي المنادي يالثارات الحسين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصار الإمام الحجة ومن ورثة جنة النعيم ورزقنا شفاعته ومحبته ورؤيته وقربه بالدنيا والآخره واكحل ناظرنا بنظرة منه يالله ..

يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر يا بن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب 

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالفرج القريب

اللهم عجل ظهور قائم آل محمد بالعجل القريب 

يا صاحب العصر أدركنا فليس لنا ورد هنئ ولا عيش لنا رغد .. طالت علينا ليالي الإنتظار فهل يا بن الزكيِّ لليل الإنتظار غد ..

الهي وسيدي ومولاي اتوسل اليك فرج دين كل مديون وهم كل مهموم وغم كل مغموم بجاه فرج مولانا صاحب العصر و الزماان ..*

----------

